# Missing Boat



## shootfirst

Northescambia.com had an article this morning about a missing boat and boater from Gulf Breeze. Anybody hear if he was found or not ?


----------



## wld1985

If its the same guy from the other board,No he has not been Found yet..Left out Saturday Morning around 4 am on a 31/32 foot Boat


----------



## sniper

Here is the link

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum143/thread9605.html


----------



## Libby08

Hello This is my next door neighbor, Boat is a 32 foot boston whaler outrage cubby. twin verdoo's named monkey bar II

Please pray for his return


----------



## Reel Estate

Very sad. Prayers sent.


----------



## welldoya

Have they not even found the boat ? Whalers don't sink. That's odd.Sure hope they find him OK.


----------



## Libby08

This is what the boat looks like Boston Whaler 320 OUTRAGE CUDDY


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Praying he makes it home.


----------



## TURTLE

welldoya said:


> Have they not even found the boat ? Whalers don't sink. That's odd.Sure hope they find him OK.


*I said exactly the same thing when I saw it on the news last night. How do you miss the boat?*


----------



## Nat

TURTLE said:


> *I said exactly the same thing when I saw it on the news last night. How do you miss the boat?*


 
there was a 25' cat off the coast of Texas that they searched for for a week and the fishermen were found alive clinging to the hull

blistered and water logged, but alive

don't give up yet

there is still hope he will be found


----------



## Flounderpounder

TURTLE said:


> *I said exactly the same thing when I saw it on the news last night. How do you miss the boat?*


 
There are a LOT of square miles of Gulf out there.....plus they are looking for a moving target. As said above....still some hope. This must be tough for the family. Prayers sent!


----------



## gamefisherman

Is this the 32' cuddy that's kept in a lift at Killinger's property in Villa Venyce? If so I met this guy and his wife and daughter last summer. I have to say it seems so odd to plan a solo trip on a boat that big and expensive with no raft, epirb or sat phone AND to think you could fish really deep in questionable weather and still be home early for a party. It just doesn't make sense. Let's hope he is found safe and sound.


----------



## Libby08

Most of the time the boat is at Peg legs


----------



## Gonzo

He is my neighbor. I just talked to him a couple weeks ago as I had ordered some Hoola Hoo skirts from Outcast for us. I pray that he makes it back safe.


----------



## Splittine

gamefisherman said:


> Is this the 32' cuddy that's kept in a lift at Killinger's property in Villa Venyce? If so I met this guy and his wife and daughter last summer. I have to say it seems so odd to plan a solo trip on a boat that big and expensive with no raft, epirb or sat phone AND to think you could fish really deep in questionable weather and still be home early for a party. It just doesn't make sense. Let's hope he is found safe and sound.


+1
Something aint right? Hope for a safe return. Prayers sent.


----------



## Kenton

Do we have pirates in the GOM?


----------



## Gamefish27

Kenton said:


> Do we have pirates in the GOM?


I would say not in this neck of the woods as there is no place for them to take the boat as it would run out of gas before it made it out to Mexico or further and hid


----------



## MSViking

Very sad sad situation that is not looking good. Everyone needs to review and think thru their safety equipment and plans, learn from this tragedy.


----------



## MrFish

There seems to be alot of people that know him. Did he act strange the weeks before? Like everyone else has pointed out, to run 80-90nm when you have to be back early afternoon is weird. And to spend that much on a boat, but not buy epirb, life raft, sat phone? Hope he is found, but it is odd.


----------



## Kenton

What conditions or situations would it take to sink a Boston Whaler of this size? I would think that worst case, if the boat flipped, its hull would still be able to float...


----------



## dailysaw

You dont want to hold on to a boat that may be on fire. No one has said anything about possibly a fire. i have no clue if it will float after its burned up but your prob not gona want to be to close when the fuel tanks go. i pray he returns home safe.


----------



## OnGrade

Its hard to rule anything out, but when a boat catches on fire, it is an unmistakeable thick black smoke when the fiberglass burns. Someone would have seen it and called it in. Ive seen a handfull of boat fires off shore, every one from a good distance, the closest I have been was about 10 miles away and from the smoke we saw you would have thought it was only a mile or so from us. We were heading to go deep dropping when we saw it, and were about 15+ miles out and had a few voice mails from friends at perdido asking if we had seen what boat was on fire. Even though he was out (and as its been said before, why would you go out there by your self?) that far, someone would have had to have seen some smoke.


----------



## gator7_5

Man, it can be easy to fall out of a boat while gaffing a big hoo, wiring a billfish, or even taking a piss in rough seas. Without a kill switch lanyard, you're done. At 8 knts on auto pilot, that boat can go a LONG way. I've never understood the desire to big game fish alone. I think it's bordeline nuts. Hopefully, he's in the boat floating somewhere.


----------



## aroundthehorn

gator7_5 said:


> Man, it can be easy to fall out of a boat while gaffing a big hoo, wiring a billfish, or even taking a piss in rough seas. Without a kill switch lanyard, you're done. At 8 knts on auto pilot, that boat can go a LONG way. I've never understood the desire to big game fish alone. I think it's bordeline nuts. Hopefully, he's in the boat floating somewhere.


I was thinking that same thing. It's easy to fall off a boat. 

I have no idea why somebody would want to go out that far by himself, either.


----------



## ABailey

News said the uscg has called off the search, nothing found


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

news this morning said search suspended. this has been a bad year, has a boat from sc, mY hometown went outlast winter, 3 people, neverfound them.HAD ANOTHER DIVER LOST IN LOUISINA,I WORRY MYSELF SICK ABOUT EVERY ONE OF THEM HAD A 61 FT WENT DOWN IN NC LAST WK, THOSE 3 WERE SAVED


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

ABailey said:


> News said the uscg has called off the search, nothing found


Guess one human life is not worth any more effort than the short hunt time already expended. Not like what one sees on TV with the constant search, until found, with planes, helicopters, rescue boats, eye in the sky watching you clean illeagal snapper, etc. 

Just chock it up to another mystery of the sea.


----------



## hogdogs

I think they should at least spend the same resources for a week looking for an honest working man as they would "investigating" a coke sub smugglin' tip.

Brent


----------



## Johnms

*search called off*

saw this on AL.com
http://blog.al.com/wire/2011/09/coast_guard_stops_gulf_search.html


----------



## MrFish

47 hours?


----------



## Stressless

> He departed 4am Saturday and was due back for his party that afternoon. The CG and Air Support have combed out to 100 miles... no sightings.


Sat night through Wed - more then a couple days. For $600 an epirb 'might' have saved his life but certainly would have saved the cost and risk of our S&R men and women. 

Personal responsibility is still alive and well as is ORM (operational risk management) which strives to mitigate risk. Sounds like he made a number of decisions that increased risk to himself and his welfare. 

That is a individual prerogative but not to the detriment of society (S&R costs, Litigation, infringing rules - like a law that you must wear a lanyard) 

I hope for the best for the man, the water temps will allow survival - fate and chance are all that's left.

Let's be careful out there - but more important, be smart and advert unnecessary risks. 

V/R
Stressless


----------



## Jolly Mon

In the article it states that he launched in Orange Beach, yet the Coast Guard hasn't looked at the boat launch for his vehicle or trailer! Seems to me that a thorough search would start from the launch site and go outward.
There is something VERY strange about this whole incident.


----------



## shootfirst

Why would you drive to Orange Beach to launch if you live in Gulf Breeze ? Let's hope he went to New Orleans for his birthday.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I thought his boat was in a wet slip in gulf breeze


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Jolly Mon said:


> In the article it states that he launched in Orange Beach, yet the Coast Guard hasn't looked at the boat launch for his vehicle or trailer! Seems to me that a thorough search would start from the launch site and go outward.
> There is something VERY strange about this whole incident.


I had been thinking this all along (are they sure he even made it to the boat ramp, into the gulf, etc), but I assumed that these were obvious things that would have been verified at the onset of the search.:001_huh:


----------



## Kenton

So are we saying we do not even know if he made it into the water? Seriously? I thought i read somewhere that his boat was in a slip and that his truck was parked in his driveway...something does not make sence.


----------



## bama99

An Outrage 32 cuddy is a sturdy boat that is truly unsinkable. It has a self bailing cockpit, cabin to stay out of the sun, and a 40 gallon fresh water system. If he filled up the water tank he has enough water to survive at least a month. Even if he didn't he can collect rain water. If he is on that boat and drifting then he is likely alive and awaiting rescue. I pray that is the case and not a MOB situation. With water, fishing gear, and cover he has everything he needs to survive for a long time.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

Anyone ever thought that maybe he just ran away, never know maybe things were not good at home and he just left where no one could find him. I bet hes in mexico with a hot honey in his lap. thats what Im going to hope for anyway. I went thru elementary school with Lee at Jay, I dont even want to think of anyone floating around out there in a tropical storm.


----------



## leeprice72

This truly sucks. If he is still on the boat it is gonna be a rough few days with the seas. A friend of mine suggested maybe he tried pulling the anchor with the stern end. That would be the only way I could see that boat rolling or going under, even then maybe he could hang onto the hull. Mob does not seem out of the question, but I would have thought the boat would have been found by now. I don't think somebody hijacking his boat is out of the question. That is a super expensive boat. Friends of mine that know him said he was having problems with one engine recently and thay saw him running only one. I sure hope he hauled ass somewhere and is hiding out. Everyone keep him and his family in your prayers.


----------



## jspooney

lots of speculation, but another possible scenario is a heart attack.


----------



## Dagwood

jspooney said:


> lots of speculation, but another possible scenario is a heart attack.


I really don't want to speculate what happened here but I've thought of just about all the scenerios mentioned in these replys. I don't understand why the CG gave up on the search after 2 days. I know their budget is strained but if theres any reason for them to exist this is it. If it were my family member I would be POed. I pray they find something soon so the family will know either way.


----------



## pappastratos

It is really sad, hope he is OK. But the thoughts of him falling off the boat is a real possibility. Very easily done. A person will tire out in a few minutes chashing a boat idling in gear at 4 to 6 mph.


----------



## flipjohnson

Yes it is very sad he is a friend of mine. I was out with him in July and talked with him last week this is crazy. Great guy!!! there is already a lot of misinformed information floating around out there that is not true. He is a great boater he knows his stuff. I don' t know about yall but im sick of cancer and all this crazy stuff going on. Although it makes you stop and think about what matters in this here today gone tomorrow world we live in


----------



## WestGalBay

I hope he's okay Flip , but I think he's hiding also . They never found his truck ?


----------



## hogdogs

His truck was found without a trailer parked in his driveway...

It seems he chose to let the boat off the list and leave from his backyard rather than mess with hiring a crane to load it on a trailer just to be driven to a boat ramp...

He left his home via a canal in his backyard...

Brent


----------



## WestGalBay

Okay , canal home . I hope it works out for him.


----------



## welldoya

I read a story a few years ago about a 13' Boston Whaler found floating upside down near Bermuda. It was covered in barnacles.
The boat was towed to port and officials ran the registration #. Turns out it was a tender on a yacht that was caught in a bad storm off the east coast of Florida two years prior.
They thought they were going down so they lowered the Whaler. Something went wrong and the little boat got away from them. Turns out they didn't sink after all.
So, that little Whaler had been floating in the Atlantic for 2 years undetected. This story tell us two things :
1. Whalers aren't going to sink no matter what (can you imagine the storms it went thru over the course of two years)
2. It's a big ocean out there and a boat could go undetected for a long time BUT I would think a 32' would be a lot easier to spot than a 13'.


----------



## MaxP

I personally saw 18ft waves yesterday 80 miles out of Fourchon and have to think it is pretty rough over there as well. White water everywhere could make spotting an overturned boat a very hard task. It would be impossible to hold on to anything right now.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Dagwood said:


> I really don't want to speculate what happened here but I've thought of just about all the scenerios mentioned in these replys. I don't understand why the CG gave up on the search after 2 days. I know their budget is strained but if theres any reason for them to exist this is it. If it were my family member I would be POed. I pray they find something soon so the family will know either way.


I'm not going to fault the CG in this instance. Nobody has a clue where this guy went aside from some friends saying he usually goes to X location and does Y and Z. 

I can't believe that he had a boat that nice (and I am assuming the worst here) without basic deep water safety equipment while going out alone. Who does that? It's stupid.

It's like those three guys who sank south of Dauphin Island who didn't have a VHF radio.


----------



## Kenton

Hope he is indeed in the Bahamas!


----------



## Joraca

Reportly found floating off Mexico. No one on board. Engines in working order.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20110902/NEWS01/110902029/1006/news01

Joraca


----------



## whome

Here is what the local Mexican media reported on their website....

PROGRESS-Elements of the Ministry of Navy of Mexico (Semar) and personnel of the port captain, ensured yesterday afternoon a yacht of recreation which was adrift off the coast of this port.
The ship, which would have been for illicit activities, specifically for trafficking in persons according to the sources, is the yacht "Monkeybar II", with enrolment of Florida, United States.UU., FL5961NJ.
The yacht is a Boston Whaler of about 30 feet in length and it was found by fishermen of Chuburna, as confirmed to ProgresoHoy.com height Captain Elias Cordoba Araico, owner of ports in the State.
The delegate of the captaincy in Chuburna, Gaspar Trejo, explained that it was the fisherman
Luis Rolando Yam Chan who found the vessel to approximately 10 fathoms of this station, which is why her remolcó to the fishing shelter "Gilberto" of that community.
The yacht, which could well be considered a prisoner of sea where the fisherman claim ownership of the ship that was abandoned, has two engines Mercury Outboard in perfect working condition.
Staff of the Commander of the Naval zone IX confirmed the assurance, and pointed out that yesterday carried out an inspection to the ship. It transpired that the yacht has no traces of drugs, so it is presumed that it would have been used for trafficking in human beings between Cuba and the United States.UU. The ship will remain in custody of Federal Maritime shelter (Remafe). The yacht, according to people linked to the environment, would be valued at about $800,000. Most investigated by the authorities in this regard.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

This is trlerrible. My thoughts prayers and condolences are with his family


----------



## aroundthehorn

Mystery solved. RIP.


----------



## Bill Me

Wonder if it had gas in it or tanks were dry


----------



## hogdogs

My heart felt condolences to his family.

I am *SO GUILTY* of making serious mistakes that could have found me in the same bad way.
I have spent hours on a bungee cord fishin' away _*SOLO*_ makin' sure I looked okay up ahead ever so often. Never in a PFD, never had a MOB lanyard, epirb, raft or anything else either.

Have had a heart race or even adrenaline dumps when losing some footing to a big fish on a gaff or a "rogue" wave causing varying degrees of balance loss.

Time for me to wise up...

Brent


----------



## aroundthehorn

Bill Me said:


> Wonder if it had gas in it or tanks were dry


Not sure, but I've been there and Chuburna is just about due south of here. Maybe a little SSW. 

Beautiful area outside of the tourist traps in the Yucatan.


----------



## Bill Me

No possible way it made it there under power on 300 gallons of fuel, but wondering if it ran until it ran out of gas or was shut down and drifted. Crazy stuff. They appaerently initially assumed it was a drug boat.


----------



## aroundthehorn

hogdogs said:


> My heart felt condolences to his family.
> 
> I am *SO GUILTY* of making serious mistakes that could have found me in the same bad way.
> I have spent hours on a bungee cord fishin' away makin' sure I looked okay up ahead ever so often. Never in a PFD never had a MOB lanyard, epirb, raft or anything else either.
> 
> Have had a heart race or even adrenaline dumps when losing some footing to a big fish on a gaff or a "rogue" wave causing varying degrees of balance.
> 
> Time for me to wise up...
> 
> Brent



I agree. I've fallen out of boats before, but always had somebody else around. 

For some reason, this story is morbidly fascinating. Maybe its legacy is as a demonstration to others about taking precautions?


----------



## Bill Me

It sure stikes close to home for the offshore anglers on this forum Ther but for the grace of god go all of us, EPIRB or not.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Yeah, nobody grows up knowing or thinking about how it will all end. Heart attack, shark attack, drowning, stroke, etc. 

Like Graham Greene once wrote: One never knows when the blow may fall.


----------



## hogdogs

300 gallons... if 4 stroke that 500 miles was doable... If 2 stroke, it might be possible... If he trolled on one unit for reduced speed or more rage, it could be an easy possibility...

I am just basing this on some less than exacting guesses so don't hammer me hard if I am way off base.

But it would be an utterly sickening feeling to see such a fine, safe, reliable vessel you love and trust just leaving you behind like that!

I have had this nausea in a smaller way just thinking about this and tears in my eyes as I, sort of, feel some guilt at this man's expense.

But, rest assured, I will not let him die in vain! I will make some changes to my modus operandi directly as a result of this needless tragic end.

Brent


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

Let's hope its a disappearing act like the one with Olivia Newton Johns husband. Who knows maybe they will find him in a cantina in a couple years. People have done stranger things, and in these times nothing would be a surprise.


----------



## Coco Solo

Terribly sad!

How ironic that Tropical storm Lee is out there!!!!


----------



## bama99

Man I just don't know what to think. I guess it's 50/50 whether he went MOB or just got fed up with it all and went awol. I suppose pirates is an unlikely possibility but you would have to think they would taken the boat and they would have to have some sort of major vessel as a base to be operating 60 to 100 miles off our coast. Either way my prayers go out to him and his family because it's a tragedy any way you look at. I was really hoping to hear a story of him being found drifting. 

A few us knew that Whaler would not sink out from underneath him reguardless of the comments from the every boat will sink crowd. It's just a shame he wasn't found on his boat. I can't imagine the horror of watching your boat leave you in the middle of gulf.


----------



## Sequoiha

It seems they found his boat in the Yucattan in working order with no sign of lee


----------



## devinsdad

Fuel in the tanks would answer alot of questions. No fuel would as well. If no fuel, my guess would be he was trolling and fell overboard and couldnt catch up. If there was fuel, then that would tell me he was perhaps drift fishing and fell overboard. However if that was the case, why wouldnt he be able to climb back on board? 
Falling overboard off a stationary boat, even if slowly drifting, would only take a few seconds to get back on. Even if he fell off the bow, that would be a straight down fall and a quick swim to the stern wouldnt be a problem. The seas were calm the day he went out.


----------



## BananaTom

*The Tears of Tropical Storm Lee fall with mine this day.*


----------



## Bill Me

550 nautical miles is way too far on 300 gallons of gas. 4 stoke or not, he might get 1 to 1.25 nautical mpg. It was rough when he went out too and that will imoair fuel economy. Just a guess, but bet the tanks come up dry which would be a pretty strong indication he went over the side and the boat kept going until it ran out of gas and then picked up the currents to Mexico. Even if the boat were drifting though, if you fall over in a stiff current, you could have a tugh time catching up. I found a guy and his girlfriend drifting in the gulf stream one time. They just went for a swim off the boat and got swept away.


----------



## gamefisherman

"perfect working condition" implies that they were able to start the engines which means there was fuel in the boat. And, more importantly, that boat doesn't have that kind of range, especially with conditions last Saturday. It might get 1.5 mpg at cruise or troll, but only when it's flat calm. Mileage drops a bunch in anything over 2.5 feet. If they find out the engines run, there is fuel left, and they found the boat just off a Mexican port, there has to be more to the story. Let's pray they find Lee alive somewhere.


----------



## gator7_5

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Here is what the local Mexican media reported on their website....
> 
> PROGRESS-Elements of the Ministry of Navy of Mexico (Semar) and personnel of the port captain, ensured yesterday afternoon a yacht of recreation which was adrift off the coast of this port.
> The ship, which would have been for illicit activities, specifically for trafficking in persons according to the sources, is the yacht "Monkeybar II", with enrolment of Florida, United States.UU., FL5961NJ.
> The yacht is a Boston Whaler of about 30 feet in length and it was found by fishermen of Chuburna, as confirmed to ProgresoHoy.com height Captain Elias Cordoba Araico, owner of ports in the State.
> The delegate of the captaincy in Chuburna, Gaspar Trejo, explained that it was the fisherman
> Luis Rolando Yam Chan who found the vessel to approximately 10 fathoms of this station, which is why her remolcó to the fishing shelter "Gilberto" of that community.
> The yacht, which could well be considered a prisoner of sea where the fisherman claim ownership of the ship that was abandoned, has two engines Mercury Outboard in perfect working condition.
> Staff of the Commander of the Naval zone IX confirmed the assurance, and pointed out that yesterday carried out an inspection to the ship. It transpired that the yacht has no traces of drugs, so it is presumed that it would have been used for trafficking in human beings between Cuba and the United States.UU. The ship will remain in custody of Federal Maritime shelter (Remafe). The yacht, according to people linked to the environment, would be valued at about $800,000. Most investigated by the authorities in this regard.


WOW. Drug running? Human trafficking? 800,000 dollar boat? Amazing that Mexican journalists sensationalize even more than US press does.


----------



## leeprice72

I think that is probably $800,000 pesos.


----------



## gator7_5

Actually, it would be closer to 16,000,000 pesos (40 pesos to the dollar) if the boat is valued at 400k which is more accurate.

I'm pretty sure they mean american money..


----------



## r_blankjd

Fair winds, and following seas......


----------



## chad403

Hmmm Heard he went fishing alone alot? Drug Runner perhaps....


----------



## CatCrusher

Hell I go fishing by myself alot, doesnt mean I'm running drug's. Gotta love some of the crap that's posted on here. Truth is if he wanted to go fishing by himself that's his own damn bussiness.Is it safe NO, but hell getting in your car everyday is a gamble. At the end of the day it's your own life to live, just my 2 cents


----------



## SAWMAN

*Not Really Knowledgeable.......*

.......on this one but may I ask/state ---> when running a dog sled team in the Arctic you are always teathered to the sled(for obvious reasons). When alone in a boat in the middle of the GOM,why would you not put a ladder down and wear a harness that is teathered to the boat ????????? --- SAWMAN


----------



## Rustifaro

More questions than answers right now. If he was trolling/drifting, there would be lines in the water. Was there bait or tackle on board? Were any fish in the box? Was the GPS turned on to show a track? Any gas cans on board? The Mexican govt know all of these answers and the facts will probably come out sooner or later.


----------



## Reelfun27

*American ship found drifting in front of Chuburna*

Boat found drifting in yucatan


----------



## hogdogs

> Hmmm Heard he went fishing alone alot? Drug Runner perhaps....


So he plans a "dope run" with intentions to run to the Yucatan and back to be home for the planned birthday events?

Shaking my Magic 8 Ball....

I just got the definative answer...
"My Sources Say No"...

Brent


----------



## chad403

*hmmm*

Plane drop off 50 miles out just comming up thoughts here. Where the engines in gear?? Big question?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Dam why does everybody have to go thinking this is a bad guy??


----------



## dockmaster

GPS info would be huge...Auto pilot equipped, engadged? Alot of unanswered questions about the boat alone. Cell phone onboard? I always put mine in a holder in the dash with my wallet, incase i go for a swim. Poles rigged for trolling or rigged period..too many unanswered questions. Hope the guy shows up at Carlos and Charlies in Cozmuel.....;

BilLD


----------



## hogdogs

> Plane drop off 50 miles out


Still wouldn't explain the vessel showing up off the yucatan...

When you are out pickin' up bales, you ain't fishin' and being on the lookout, you would likely see a wave coming in hot and from a different direction.

So much more likely he was knocked off balance while workin' the spread or snatched off his feet by a hot, big gaffed/leadered fish.

The reports from mexico are typical of media sources world wide... "If it bleeds, it leads." No different than our own... Then you lose some info in translation as well as questions not asked in enuff detail...

Brent


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

well one doesent taked mexicans to mexico, or dope to mexico. a lot of boats have been stole to do this. when the kids in mobile drowned they found some of them in lousinia, doesnt stuff float west?I carry a gun whem i go out. If i was going out a ways and my boat was worth something, id have a stainless m 16 with me. no one needs to make family feel worse, 2 divers in one month, another few months back, when i worked on snapper boat we anquored for night, wroke up 20 miles away. i hurt every time something like this happens, even if i dont know them, there but for the grace of god go i . i almost got thrown out myself a few months back, thank god for other man in boat stopped it, came down hit wave, boat stopped, i didnt, dang t tops are like soap when soaked, had both hands on it was like holding on to soap. friend got me some tape used on base ball bats, helps lots.i didnt have on life jacket or kill switch, in small boat rough seas.


----------



## dockmaster

when I worked in the CG operations center in San Diego, we dealt with Mexico daily almost. I will say it was very hard to get correct and timley information. What we did get, I always wondered if it was correct... Partially due to the diplomatic channels we had to go thru (state dept, different CG levels, different Mexico levels, etc). Their on a different wave length so to speak. 

BillD


----------



## chad403

*Hmmm*

Crazy mystery but being so close to a popular port is intriguing


----------



## Sea-r-cy

What would be the fuel range of this boat? I'd have to carry several 55 gallon drums with me to make it that far. Sea-r-cy


----------



## hogdogs

> Crazy mystery but being so close to a popular port is intriguing


When researching the town name to get a distance, I didn't see any ports I am familiar with.

Brent


----------



## chad403

*Thanks*

Thanks Brent


----------



## aroundthehorn

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Dam why does everybody have to go thinking this is a bad guy??


I don't think that, but it really is a strange incident. I think that most people are speculating and tossing out theories.

Just my gut feeling, but something doesn't add up. For all we know he could have gone out and jumped overboard.


----------



## Teater

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Dam why does everybody have to go thinking this is a bad guy??


Because we dont want to admit to ourselves that this could happen to us , so we create reasons that are extraordinary and unlikely to ever happen to soften the reality.


----------



## Berry

Teater said:


> Because we dont want to admit to ourselves that this could happen to us , so we create reasons that are extraordinary and unlikely to ever happen to soften the reality.


True true


----------



## TURTLE

*My father in Law works with a few of his friends and family that told him some things today that point to a " I got to get the Hell out of here " situation. Don't want to get into all the details because I have no idea if they are true and I hope in a way they are not but in another they are. If they are true at least he is alive. *

*Again, just like everyone else I was not there and have no proof of anything but I hope whatever the real story is that he is alive and not in any type of harms way. *

*Does get the minds working on great movie plots and so on. I think it's crazy all the theories on this thread and so far only one member that actualy knows him. I was told it was his own birthday party that he missed. Who knows.*


----------



## stringle

Teater said:


> Because we dont want to admit to ourselves that this could happen to us , so we create reasons that are extraordinary and unlikely to ever happen to soften the reality.


 Wow, thank you.


----------



## Naby

Wow, I stopped reading the forum for about a day and I didn't expect this turn of events when I checked backed in. It will be interesting to hear what the coming days and weeks bring. My best to his family. I will say it has me looking at Whalers for my next boat someday...

For those that worry about pirates: http://www.mossberg.com/JIC.htm

It is a little cheesy but interesting. I'd prefer one with a stock.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Personally.......*

.......I would want to keep pirates away from me more than 50yds. 

My best wishes to the Cap's family and friends. AND...to him, where ever he may be. I also feel that there is more to this story that has been released so far. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Kingfish514

Thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Naby

SAWMAN said:


> .......I would want to keep pirates away from me more than 50yds.


Slugs...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

aroundthehorn said:


> I don't think that, but it really is a strange incident. I think that most people are speculating and tossing out theories.
> 
> Just my gut feeling, but something doesn't add up. For all we know he could have gone out and jumped overboard.


 
Thank you, 
I know we have all done some dumb things that may have cost us dearly at times in our lifes and we don't really want to put it out there for everybody but maybe it taught us something on the inside. 

I do think the circumstances are strange here but want to believe that this guy is ok and just did something stupid and didn't pay for it with his life.

Maybe time will tell but for now I still have hope for a hometown fella, that he made it somewhere out there.


----------



## offshorealot

I agree with Turtle. There is alot more to this story than meets the eye. I know this guy personally. He was a good guy. I think he might have got caught up in something he couldn't get out of. With that said that is my own personal opinion. I wish the best for his family and to him wherever he my be.


----------



## blkwtr

Most people fishing boat do not wear a life jacket. Also, they do not wear a tether to insure the boat will stop if they fall overboard. Most drownings occur when someone falls overboard without a life jacket.

It seems the most likely scenario is he fell overboard, which is apt to happen for various reasons, and with no kill switch tether, the boat kept going leaving him treading water.

Dennis


----------



## aroundthehorn

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Thank you,
> I know we have all done some dumb things that may have cost us dearly at times in our lifes and we don't really want to put it out there for everybody but maybe it taught us something on the inside.
> 
> I do think the circumstances are strange here but want to believe that this guy is ok and just did something stupid and didn't pay for it with his life.
> 
> Maybe time will tell but for now I still have hope for a hometown fella, that he made it somewhere out there.


I agree. I'm really interested to see how all of this plays out. Hope he's ok, just for the sake of his family.

Previous poster made a good point about how a lot of us don't want to admit that a simple mistake could cost us dearly on the water. I tend to dwell on things like this for that very reason.


----------



## chad403

*hmm*

If the guy said " i got to get out of here"

and he left for the border, and left his family and most importantly kids behind.
Who cares if he is dead or alive


----------



## whome

chad403 said:


> If the guy said " i got to get out of here"
> 
> and he left for the border, and left his family and most importantly kids behind.
> Who cares if he is dead or alive


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fish4life

*PNJ article*

A fishing boat belonging to a Gulf Breeze man missing in the Gulf of Mexico for nearly a week was recovered off the coast of Mexico on Friday, but no one was on board, according to a Mexican newspaper.

The U.S. Coast Guard this afternoon provided no new information about the boat or the owner's whereabouts.

The Monkeybar II, owned by Lee Kent, 41, of Gulf Breeze was found floating near Chuburna, a town on the Yucatan Peninsula, the Progreso Hoy reported on its website.

A fisherman found the boat and towed it into port. Its two Mercury outboard engines were in working order, the website reported.

An official with the U.S. Coast Guard confirmed Friday night that Mexican authorities are holding the boat pending an investigation.

The newspaper's website published two photos of the boat alongside a dock in Chuburna.

Kent's brother, Lionel Kent, had just received word Friday evening that the boat had been found when contacted by the News Journal. He said his brother never travels to the Yucatan.

"He went fishing 100 miles out. All he was doing was going fishing," Lionel Kent said. "He was abducted by these (expletive) pirates. Either that, or he fell off the boat and it kept going."

Lee Kent worked as a salesman for United Rentals, according to business associate Chris Cox, president of Pen Gulf Inc., a Pensacola-based industrial contractor.

Cox and Kent had lunch the week before Kent disappeared, and Kent often talked about his boat with Cox. Kent and his wife, Kim, have two children, Cox said.

The Coast Guard on Tuesday called off its search for Kent, who went fishing alone in his 37-foot Boston Whaler in the Gulf of Mexico on Saturday and never returned. He was expected home that evening for his birthday party, Coast Guard officials said.

The Coast Guard covered more than 28,000 nautical miles in 47 hours by air and sea in the search.

Lionel Kent said the craft contained about 300 gallons of fuel when his brother left from Little Sabine Bay last Saturday. He said that much fuel might carry the boat as far as 500 miles at trolling speed.

He added that while boating with his brother, Lee frequently would say the boat was getting about a mile to the gallon. The Yucatan Peninsula is more than 550 nautical miles from Pensacola.

Lionel Kent said he has been trying to hire a charter pilot to resume an air search for his brother since the Coast Guard called off its operations. But because Tropical Storm Lee was in the Gulf, none would take the job, he said.

"I don't care what the hell I have to do. Somebody's going out there," he said.


----------



## SHunter

The thought of falling overboard is why I bought a personal epirb for my vest. This has also made me think more about using a kill switch when alone.


----------



## axman

*Autotether*

Just ordered one check out Autotether.com


----------



## Skippy

Update, may not be as simple as "falling" overboard!!

http://www.pnj.com/article/20110905/NEWS01/109050317/Mystery-deepens-questions-about-missing-Gulf-Breeze-fisherman-s-boat-arise?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|s


Skippy


----------



## Reelfun27

*Missing Boater*

Missing boater


----------



## MrFish

Was he married?


----------



## Kenton

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Yes


----------



## blueciviccoupe

well here are my thoughts about all of this, people are saying that it sounds a little fishy, and have all there own thoughts about this whole deal. i think we should all just stick with he fell over board pulling in the largest fish he had ever caught, just for the familys sake this way they can stick with that story. he is apparently in more trouble here in town and the family doesnt need more greef added to this mess. i know falling over is bad but at least its better than family members reading all the other garbage and can say he went doing what he loved


----------



## whome

The mystery surrounding missing Gulf Breeze angler Lee Kent, whose boat turned up empty on Friday along Mexico's Yucatan Peninsula, is only deepening.
Mexican officials had few answers on Sunday as new information came to light about a warrant for Kent's arrest on a charge of stalking a former girlfriend and a court date this week on a restraining order.

Escambia County Judge Thomas Dannheisser signed a warrant for Kent's arrest on Tuesday, three days after his disappearance and the day the U.S. Coast Guard called off its search for him and his boat.
The boat now is held by the Port of Progreso, a city near Chuburna, where a fisherman found the boat drifting offshore. That's more than 550 nautical miles from where Kent launched at Little Sabine Bay.
Sean Garrison, a salesman at MarineMax in Pensacola, knew Kent and is familiar with his boat, a 2006 Boston Whaler 32 Outrage with a cuddy cabin.
Garrison said the boat had a global positioning system and autopilot. He said the boat's range is 300 to 450 miles, depending on its speed.
The boat's 200-gallon fuel tank was full when Kent left alone on Aug. 27, his birthday, according to his brother, Lionel, who suspects that pirates may have abducted him.
"There's no possible way that he went all the way to Mexico on that fuel," Garrison said. "(The boat) had to have drifted."
Garrison suspects Kent was knocked over the side of the boat while trying to reel in a fish. Were the boat's autopilot set, the boat would have stayed on its course and left Kent behind.
"It's a tragic accident," Garrison said. "It goes to show you that you shouldn't be out there by yourself."
*Boat well equipped*

Jerry Lagos, sales manager at Georges Marine Electronics on New Warrington Road, said he would expect to find the boat's batteries dead and its fuel tank empty had it drifted to Mexico.
From a photo of Kent's boat docked in Chuburna, Lagos recognized a spotlight, TV antenna, a radar antenna and a GPS system mounted on the boat's roof.
He said that equipment would be more than sufficient to guide someone to Mexico.
(Page 2 of 2)


"He could have had someone pick him up," Lagos said. "That's a possibility. If pirates had gotten him, they would have taken the boat."
*Warrant issued*

According to a Pensacola police report, a 40-year-old woman filed a complaint on Aug. 25, two days before the married Kent disappeared, that he had been stalking and harassing her for months.
The woman told police that Kent arrived at her house about 10:30 p.m. on Aug. 24 and sat in his truck for a while before approaching her front porch, where he drank beer and smoked cigarettes for four hours. He called her phone more than 50 times, banged on her door and yelled obscenities, she told police.
Police have removed the woman's name from the incident report.
The Escambia Clerk of Courts website shows that a temporary restraining order against Kent was granted on Aug. 26 after being filed by Christine Lazzaro, 40, of Pensacola.
A hearing is scheduled for Wednesday. A message left for Lazzaro was not returned Sunday.
*Officials have boat*

On Sunday, the News Journal spoke through an interpreter with a Mexican naval officer who said the navy had possession of the boat for only a couple of hours before handing it over to the nearby Port of Progreso.
A call placed to Cristobal Gonzalez Flores, who is in charge of the port, went unanswered and an email to him was not immediately returned.
A man who answered the switchboard said he was not authorized to release information on the boat.
A U.S. Coast Guard spokesman, Ensign Terry James, said Sunday that he would be able to release more information on Tuesday.
"He could have had someone pick him up," Lagos said. "That's a possibility. If pirates had gotten him, they would have taken the boat."


----------



## welldoya

It's getting strange, that's for sure.
If that woman felt threatened, I wonder why she let him sit on her porch for 4 hours without calling the police ? I mean, it's not going to get any better the drunker he gets.


----------



## MikeG

Doesnt say she was home....


----------



## HisName

ever notice how many chics screw up a fishing trip? just sayin!

*Arrest Warrant Issued For Missing Boater; Still No Sign Of Lee Kent*

http://www.northescambia.com/?p=66711


----------



## aroundthehorn

welldoya said:


> It's getting strange, that's for sure.
> If that woman felt threatened, I wonder why she let him sit on her porch for 4 hours without calling the police ? I mean, it's not going to get any better the drunker he gets.


It seems as if she did call the police.

Stalkers are dangerous, dangerous people.


----------



## welldoya

So, she called the police and THEY let him sit on her porch drinking and smoking cigarettes for 4 hours ?
Not pretending to know anything about this case, just trying to understand some (in my view) discrepancies.


----------



## whome

I don't know the details of the case either, but its likely he sat on her porch for 4 hours and a neighbor finally called the police...


----------



## jim t

My guess, he met somebody a few miles out, pointed his boat SSW with the autopilot, put the motors in gear and away it went.

Best gas mileage is at idle. With 200 gallons aboard it can go 1000 plus miles. Here's a similar boat.

http://www.evinrude.com/Content/Pdf/neutral/performanceReports/PE398.pdf

He came back on a buddy's boat. He'll show up eventually.

Jim


----------



## whome

jim t said:


> My guess, he met somebody a few miles out, pointed his boat SSW with the autopilot, put the motors in gear and away it went.
> 
> Best gas mileage is at idle. With 200 gallons aboard it can go 1000 plus miles. Here's a similar boat.
> 
> http://www.evinrude.com/Content/Pdf/neutral/performanceReports/PE398.pdf
> 
> He came back on a buddy's boat. He'll show up eventually.
> 
> Jim


EXACTLY what I was about to say. Word for Word. He will show up eventually...


----------



## Jolly Mon

Wow, he'd give up a half million dollar boat for a relatively minor charge?


----------



## chad403

*hmm*

180,000 dollar boat, still alot of money


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

And the plot thickens!!!!


----------



## rauber

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> EXACTLY what I was about to say. Word for Word. He will show up eventually...


+1 
the plotters track info will give all the info anyway....... as long as he didnt turn it off before "leaving" the boat....


----------



## wld1985

Who knows,they will probably find out in some point in time..For all we know he could of jumped off the boat going through the pass and swam to shore..Let the boat go on hoping no-one would see it.. Just gotta wait and see too many things could of happened.


----------



## fisheye48

Anyone remember the guy a few years back that was in legal trouble that "fell off" the charter boat? They found him in ND a few weeks later...seems like the sane situation?


----------



## MikeG

Remember the guy from perdido that did this and left his boat bumping under the canal bridge several years ago...then I think the police tried to pull his truck over out of town. I think he killed himself...kinda sounds the same to me.


----------



## HisName

My bet would be just what Jim said.

If he gets caught then he hit his head and has amnesia and didn't plan it at all. perhaps a good pirate story but hasn't a clue how he got wherever he is found even if it is drinking a Margareta on the beach in Cancun
probably say thank you guys for rescuing me , who am I and where do I live but later sales the movie rights


remember the guy who jumped out of his plane and it was on auto pilot?


----------



## kahala boy

rauber said:


> +1
> the plotters track info will give all the info anyway....... as long as he didnt turn it off before "leaving" the boat....


Doesn't auto pilot need gps on to work?


----------



## FishinFool

I know that a few of you out there are looking for a job. If I were you, tomorrow morning I'd be at United Rentals with my resume. If he could afford that boat on an equipment salesman's income, in this economy......gotta be a good gig. :whistling:


----------



## Splittine

FishinFool said:


> I know that a few of you out there are looking for a job. If I were you, tomorrow morning I'd be at United Rentals with my resume. If he could afford that boat on an equipment salesman's income, in this economy......gotta be a good gig. :whistling:




...


----------



## aroundthehorn

FishinFool said:


> I know that a few of you out there are looking for a job. If I were you, tomorrow morning I'd be at United Rentals with my resume. If he could afford that boat on an equipment salesman's income, in this economy......gotta be a good gig. :whistling:



Ha. So true. 

I love a good mystery.


----------



## gamefisherman

kahala boy said:


> Doesn't auto pilot need gps on to work?


not at all. set the boat on the course you desire and hit "auto". 

I said it earlier - this boat doesn't have the range to make Mexico. Now that they have disclosed it only holds 200 gallons I am certain it took extra fuel to get there. If he planned to fish deep that means he ran deep. If he ran to the double nipple from Sabine in anything over 2' he burned at least 75 gallons which would leave about 110 gallons usable, not nearly enough to make Mexico even at a dead idle in slick conditions. And the boat couldn't drift that far that fast - assuming it even would drift straight to Mexico which is just silly. We all know it doesn't work that way.

Let's hope he's alive and well.


----------



## braceyourself

Fuel capacity is 300 gallons.


----------



## TURTLE

gamefisherman said:


> not at all. set the boat on the course you desire and hit "auto".
> 
> I said it earlier - this boat doesn't have the range to make Mexico. Now that they have disclosed it only holds 200 gallons I am certain it took extra fuel to get there. If he planned to fish deep that means he ran deep. If he ran to the double nipple from Sabine in anything over 2' he burned at least 75 gallons which would leave about 110 gallons usable, not nearly enough to make Mexico even at a dead idle in slick conditions. And the boat couldn't drift that far that fast - assuming it even would drift straight to Mexico which is just silly. We all know it doesn't work that way.
> 
> Let's hope he's alive and well.


*Why does everyone think he could not have brought extra gas with him? He was alone so had plenty of room and capacity to bring 500+ gallons with him and jettisoned the tanks, even flooded them so they sank. I do hope he is alive but I have a feeling even if he is his troubles are just begining.*


----------



## whome

TURTLE said:


> * I do hope he is alive but I have a feeling even if he is his troubles are just begining.*


Yeah I would hate to get that Bill from the Coast Guard :whistling: That boat also has between 630-700nm range on it....


----------



## gamefisherman

TURTLE said:


> *Why does everyone think he could not have brought extra gas with him? He was alone so had plenty of room and capacity to bring 500+ gallons with him and jettisoned the tanks, even flooded them so they sank. I do hope he is alive but I have a feeling even if he is his troubles are just begining.*


Turtle, that was my point. I think the boat had to have extra fuel to make mexico, which would mean he intended to make it that far.


----------



## captken

*Tilt one engine up--*

One engine at a fast idle would push that boat 5kts for a mighty long time. I've been from Panama City to Tampico at 8 kts a bunch of times


----------



## blueciviccoupe

ever notice that it seems to be the people that have alot of money or just very good credit to buy a 200,000 boat or plane like the other guy, but always seems to find trouble. why is this


----------



## jim t

AGAIN, numbers for a twin 31' Contender.

http://www.evinrude.com/Content/Pdf/neutral/performanceReports/PE398.pdf

If you think you are low on gas, just put your boat in gear an putt-putt back. 

This boat could go probably 1800 miles in idle with 300 gallons of gas in a light chop.

Check your own boat at idle in a chop to whatever seas you want. The autopilot will work to keep you on course, mileage will certainly go down based on wind and seas.



Look at the numbers.

Jim


----------



## whome

That boat can go 702nm with Verado 250 which is what it appears to have...


http://www.bostonwhaler.com/boat_gr.../2904/EnginePerformance/204641_EnginePerf.pdf
I still say the guy ditched his boat and got on another boat with a friend or relative....:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> That boat can go 702nm with Verado 250 which is what it appears to have...
> 
> 
> http://www.bostonwhaler.com/boat_gr.../2904/EnginePerformance/204641_EnginePerf.pdf
> I still say the guy ditched his boat and got on another boat with a friend or relative....:thumbsup:


Your data says 150 gallons. News reports claim 300 gallons.

I would have more faith in your site though.

Jim


----------



## whome

jim t said:


> Your data says 150 gallons. News reports claim 300 gallons.
> 
> I would have more faith in your site though.
> 
> Jim


Jim, that is how much fuel was in the boat when they did the test. The boat holds 300 gallons


----------



## jim t

BUT, 2.6 mpg x 300 gallons =720 miles.

That they had 150 gallons on board is merely a test condition.

So it's an accurate range. I was horribly wrong on my estimate, but an impressive number anyway.

The boat could run for 300 hours though at 1 gph or 12 and a half days so it was probably still running when it was found.

Jim


----------



## gamefisherman

jim t said:


> BUT, 2.6 mpg x 300 gallons =720 miles.
> 
> That they had 150 gallons on board is merely a test condition.
> 
> So it's an accurate range. I was horribly wrong on my estimate, but an impressive number anyway.
> 
> The boat could run for 300 hours though at 1 gph or 12 and a half days so it was probably still running when it was found.
> 
> Jim


You guys are mistakenly applying published test data to open water conditions. No doubt their tests are run inside in, comparatively speaking, very calm conditions. My 31' with four strokes does great in the ICW, especially under 10 knots. In the gulf with waves and current things can be dramatically different.


----------



## jim t

Fine, it's somewhere between 0 and 720 miles on a constant course.


I'd bet it was pretty far, and both motors still running when found.

Jim


----------



## whome

gamefisherman said:


> You guys are mistakenly applying published test data to open water conditions. No doubt their tests are run inside in, comparatively speaking, very calm conditions. My 31' with four strokes does great in the ICW, especially under 10 knots. In the gulf with waves and current things can be dramatically different.


I agree that the test data is usually in ideal conditions with less than a "fishing" load. I bet its not off more than 100 mile range though...so I would say he had a 600 mile range....


----------



## dockmaster

Heres what we know....assuming the boat left Pensacola @ 0400 on Sat the 27th (according to reports) and was found at lets assume 0800 on Friday the 2nd, that's 158 hours. Chuburna is 558 nm miles from Pensacola. Lets just say they found the boat 10miles off shore and call it 548miles, thats 3.5kts speed of advance. 300 gal/158 hrs is 1.89 gal per hr. Thats assuming the fuel tanks is dry. Guess you could save a little more with one engine running. Amazing it didnt end up on the island N or Chuburna Mx........... Chuburna Mx is basically Progresso, MX, btw.

BillD


----------



## hogdogs

Will you conspiracy theorists apologize to the family if his body is found floating with leader injury on a wrist? Seems that is what it will take for accidental overboard while fishing to seem possible to some.

When I had "personal issues" in my life, a good long solo fishin' trip was a good way to clear my head...

Brent


----------



## excelrfg

I thought I saw on the local news the boat was found off the mexican coast and the mexican authorities had the boat. Not sure if this is the same guy or boat. Prayers sent to his family and friends for his safe return.


----------



## MikeG

*missing*



hogdogs said:


> Will you conspiracy theorists apologize to the family if his body is found floating with leader injury on a wrist? Seems that is what it will take for accidental overboard while fishing to seem possible to some.
> 
> When I had "personal issues" in my life, a good long solo fishin' trip was a good way to clear my head...
> 
> Brent


More than likely if he died 7-8 days ago..that body wont be found floating.. Fish would have consumed what the birds didnt. Even if by some lucky chance you did find him floating , likelyhood of telling that type of injury would be very slim. Maybe broken bones or skull but not soft tissue injuries. They may never find him but the whole story sounds like some major BS to me.


----------



## MrFish

If I went grizzly hunting with a single shot .22 pistol and the bear won, would you apologize to my family for calling me a dumbass? That's about the equivalent of trying blue water fish by yourself. 
It would be horrible for his family if something bad like that happened, but one shouldn't stack the deck in favor of accidents.


----------



## TURTLE

hogdogs said:


> Will you conspiracy theorists apologize to the family if his body is found floating with leader injury on a wrist? Seems that is what it will take for accidental overboard while fishing to seem possible to some.
> 
> When I had "personal issues" in my life, a good long solo fishin' trip was a good way to clear my head...
> 
> Brent


*I beleive HE is the one who should be apologizing to his family. On the news this morning they said they have issued a warrant for his arrest so I guess all the crazy conspiracy theory people may have been right. It was not in the paper so I guess the warrant went out this morning.*

*Ask Ch3 what the warrant is for and we may have some answers.*


----------



## aroundthehorn

According to the paper, warrant was issued on the Tuesday after he disappeared. He is charged with stalking a woman over a long period of time.


----------



## shkad14

^^^ I thought I read a story a few posts ago that the warrant was for stalking. Was there a 2nd warrant?


----------



## aroundthehorn

shkad14 said:


> ^^^ I thought I read a story a few posts ago that the warrant was for stalking. Was there a 2nd warrant?


As far as I can tell, that's the only warrant. Important to note, too, that the woman had a prior restraining order against him.


----------



## TURTLE

shkad14 said:


> ^^^ I thought I read a story a few posts ago that the warrant was for stalking. Was there a 2nd warrant?


*They may have been talking about the existing warrant this morning. I'm waiting on a responce from Ch 3. *

*Yep, stalking warrant.*


----------



## Bullshark

You guys are way to into this. I feel bad for the family as you should. Now all this should be dropped. The kids don't need to hear that crap about their dad. Now stop and everyone go buy a Boston Whaler. The only facts we have here are that boat is bad ass and gets the best mpg ever.


----------



## sniperpeeps

*Theory*

My unbiased opinion on all of this, as I have followed this on this forum and the other forum that stresses about the need of an EPIRB every two posts. 

So, this is my 2 cents. I believe that he (Lee) knew he was about to get into some serious trouble for his dealings with that woman. He may have wanted to save his family the embarrasment, saved himself from jail, only he knows. I feel like he made a plan to eaither A-escape to mexico and fake his death or B-kill himself. I tend to go with A and here is why. He easily could have had money/accounts that no one knew about but him. He obviously had a part of his life that no one knew about but him. That could be money to live off of once he left. Also, it is easy to extend the range of his boat to make it to Mexico. He could have bought a large fuel bladder that could be discarded once used and stowed it on the boat, which makes sense to me. Once he is in Mexico, as long as he never does anything to cause attention to himself, he could stay there or even move farther South.

Again, this is just my opinion and I believe somehting similar to this happened. You may think I'm out of line for thinking that and if you do, I'm sorry. I just know that you can never be suprised by what people will do.

The bottom line, no matter what happened, its a terrible thing for his family to have to deal with. I hope that soon his family will get some sort of closure and my thoughts are with them.


----------



## hogdogs

> If I went grizzly hunting with a single shot .22 pistol and the bear won, would you apologize to my family for calling me a dumbass?


NOPE!!! A dumass is what you would be...



> That's about the equivalent of trying blue water fish by yourself.


This is a common occurrence... NOT A FLUKE!!! The FLUKE is getting pitched out... Folks, I have no depth finder but i don't drag bottom, I have no GPS but I never need it inshore, I have no VHF but where I fish, I usually have cell signal, I have 3 orange CG approved PFD's snapped to a seat post for inspection purpose...

If going off shore I would have a radio but that won't help me none if pitched overboard.

Some of us who know there are increased safety gear and standards choose a minimalist lifestyle... Some of take more calculated risks than others do.

but I am not really gonna hurt the family income with my loss of life... No insurance either...

Brent


----------



## Hewes your daddy?

I'm sure an investigation will look into things like phone records, debit or credit transactions in recent weeks or months. Fuel purchases out of the norm, Mexican contacts, internet searches, I'm sure will shed some light on this. Disappearances like this are usually well planned; if indeed it is an intentional disappearance there will likely be a trail. In this day of electronic communication it is hard to hide for ever unless your name is DB Cooper.


----------



## Naby

Bullshark said:


> . Now stop and everyone go buy a Boston Whaler. The only facts we have here are that boat is bad ass and gets the best mpg ever.


+1......


----------



## sniperpeeps

Hewes your daddy? said:


> I'm sure an investigation will look into things like phone records, debit or credit transactions in recent weeks or months. Fuel purchases out of the norm, Mexican contacts, internet searches, I'm sure will shed some light on this. Disappearances like this are usually well planned; if indeed it is an intentional disappearance there will likely be a trail. In this day of electronic communication it is hard to hide for ever unless your name is DB Cooper.


Well put


----------



## saltwater redneck

i will be in progresso on monday i am going look around for the monkey bars II. see if i can gather a lil info from that end :whistling:


----------



## whome

According to Pnj.com The boat was out of gas when they found it


----------



## jim t

So, it actually has sucky range. Whoulda' thunk it?

Jim


----------



## sniper

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> According to Pnj.com The boat was out of gas when they found it




When has PNJ ever got the news right?


----------



## MrFish

sniper said:


> When has PNJ ever got the news right?


I've seen that boat go from a 27 footer to a 37 footer over the course of this story. Not to mention he trailered to a boat launch, but left from his canal house. And no offense, but PNJ is having to base their information off the mexican source that claimed a 32 Outrage was an $800,000 boat and part of the cuban-american mafia.


----------



## WW2

So, it has been mentioned in here at least a few times that he might have fallen overboard when trying to take a piss... this got me to thinking...

If you are in a boat off shore and you are alone with no EPIRB....piss in the boat. It will run out. Better that than a fall overboard. I would also suggest having the ladder down and hell maybe even have about 100 foot of rope just trailing the boat... just trying to give a few ideas to combat the reasons I saw for falling overboard. Obviously the rope is a bad idea if you are trolling though.


----------



## MrFish

WW2 said:


> So, it has been mentioned in here at least a few times that he might have fallen overboard when trying to take a piss... this got me to thinking...
> 
> If you are in a boat off shore and you are alone with no EPIRB....piss in the boat. It will run out. Better that than a fall overboard. I would also suggest having the ladder down and hell maybe even have about 100 foot of rope just trailing the boat... just trying to give a few ideas to combat the reasons I saw for falling overboard. Obviously the rope is a bad idea if you are trolling though.


Boston Whaler 320 Outrage Cuddy comes with a head as standard equipment.


----------



## Naby

These are issues that sailors solved decades ago. People frequently sail long distances alone. They usually trail a line behind the boat but they also wear harnesses that connect them to the boat. In fact, some versions of inflatable life jackets have built in harnesses for this reason. There are other hi-tech solutions but _I_ wouldn't rely on them (that's just me, I like simple proven methods and devices).

Peeing in the boat is a good idea that I haven't thought of. I always wear a vest when I'm alone but that will only solve one problem if I fall overboard with the boat running. I have a PLB in a ditch bag, it might be time to move it on to my vest.


----------



## tljbabc

whats the rest of the story now that he was found in down town pensacola


----------



## joebuck

Do what?????



tljbabc said:


> whats the rest of the story now that he was found in down town pensacola


----------



## LITECATCH

???????????? Tell us more!


----------



## aroundthehorn

Whoa.... No way.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Do you have a link to an article?


----------



## Kenton

tljbabc said:


> whats the rest of the story now that he was found in down town pensacola


I think this was intended to be a sarcastic comment...


----------



## aroundthehorn

Kenton said:


> I think this was intended to be a sarcastic comment...


Have to agree with you there.


----------



## Lyin Too

If someone were to want to disappear in Mexico, why progreso and what would it take to be able to live there?


----------



## WestGalBay

If your refering to the Progreso on the border you or on a death wish if your white . As soon as the cartel find you they will kidnap your butt and hold you for ransom . A person can or could live in the interior with little problems. I've got Mexican friends that sold everything the family owned on the otherside of the border because of all the trouble.


----------



## tljbabc

I WAS TOLD BY VICTOR AT GULF BREEZE B&T THAT THE GUY WAS FOUND WALKING AROUND IN DOWN TOWN PENSACOLA LAST WEEK AND WAS ARRESTED. THATS WHAT HE SAID THAT THE MAN HAD A FRIEND PICK HIM UP OR SOMETHING TO THAT I WAS JUST TRYING TO CONFIRM IT IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYMORE LETS HEAR IT WILL LOOK ON PNJ TO SEE IF THEY HAVE ANYTHING.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## sniperpeeps

tljbabc said:


> I WAS TOLD BY VICTOR AT GULF BREEZE B&T THAT THE GUY WAS FOUND WALKING AROUND IN DOWN TOWN PENSACOLA LAST WEEK AND WAS ARRESTED. THATS WHAT HE SAID THAT THE MAN HAD A FRIEND PICK HIM UP OR SOMETHING TO THAT I WAS JUST TRYING TO CONFIRM IT IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYMORE LETS HEAR IT WILL LOOK ON PNJ TO SEE IF THEY HAVE ANYTHING.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


http://florida.arrests.org/search.php?fname=&fpartial=True&lname=kent&minage=&maxage=&sex=M&startdate=09%2F01%2F2008&enddate=09%2F21%2F2011&county=10&Search=Search His only arrest recently in Escambia is from 2010, poss of pot


----------



## Kenton

tljbabc said:


> I WAS TOLD BY VICTOR AT GULF BREEZE B&T THAT THE GUY WAS FOUND WALKING AROUND IN DOWN TOWN PENSACOLA LAST WEEK AND WAS ARRESTED. THATS WHAT HE SAID THAT THE MAN HAD A FRIEND PICK HIM UP OR SOMETHING TO THAT I WAS JUST TRYING TO CONFIRM IT IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYMORE LETS HEAR IT WILL LOOK ON PNJ TO SEE IF THEY HAVE ANYTHING.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


Hmmm, sounds like a fish story told by a fisherman, who is very good at fish stories. :shifty:


----------



## TURTLE

sniperpeeps said:


> http://florida.arrests.org/search.p...08&enddate=09/21/2011&county=10&Search=Search His only arrest recently in Escambia is from 2010, poss of pot


*I read the felony arrest section of the PNJ everyday to see if one of my older kids are in it and I didn't see him in there and I'm sure if he was arrested it would be a felony and all over the news.*

*BS all over that story, I tend to think that the body that was found in Pnama city is more reality. The sketch of the face does resemble the guy.*


----------



## sniperpeeps

TURTLE said:


> *BS all over that story, I tend to think that the body that was found in Pnama city is more reality. The sketch of the face does resemble the guy.*


Didn't hear about that, is it a john doe? Surely they would have checked dental records by now.


----------



## TURTLE

sniperpeeps said:


> Didn't hear about that, is it a john doe? Surely they would have checked dental records by now.


*Agreed, I saw it on Channel 3's FB page last night. Don't know anything else.*


----------



## Capt Joe

Here is the sketch they released here in PC on Monday of the body that was found in the Gulf last week on Sep 16:












And here is a link to the article in the News Herald about it:

http://www.newsherald.com/news/release-96989-sheriff-bay.html

Latest reports I have heard say they haven't identified the body yet. Maybe someone here on the PFF would have some information that could help in both cases.

Capt Joe


----------



## JRAIII

Here is his obituary. It says "lost at sea", so they apparently still haven't found/identified a body.
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/pensacolanewsjournal/obituary.aspx?n=lee-kent&pid=153504572


----------



## aroundthehorn

JRAIII said:


> Looks like they found him. Pretty sure this is his obituary.
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/pensacolanewsjournal/obituary.aspx?n=lee-kent&pid=153504572



That was the memorial service sans corpse; took place a couple of weeks ago.

The composite sketch sure does look like him, though.


----------



## hogdogs

Would the prevailing currents likely put a body in that area from where he would have possibly gone overboard?

Brent


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yea if you look at the facial features it does....thats a long time for a body to last in the gulf though....


----------



## GASeminole

sniperpeeps said:


> Yea if you look at the facial features it does....thats a long time for a body to last in the gulf though....


Yeah, you would think sharks, crabs, etc. would have done some work. Also, I thought a body usually sinks first, then swells after a few days and rises. 5 miles out doesnt seem very far out compared to where he would have gone and not been able to be found by other boaters.

It does look like him....


----------



## whome

The only way the body in Panama City would be him is if he didn't die when it happened but died recently. Not to mention the fact that he would have been eaten by crabs, sharks, fish etc...Decomp would have sat in so bad there would not have been anything left of the body... No way, No how is the body in PC Kent...


----------



## FishinFool

According to the paper in Panama City, the body has been identified as another disturbed individual, not Kent. The mystery continues............


----------



## aroundthehorn

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> The only way the body in Panama City would be him is if he didn't die when it happened but died recently. Not to mention the fact that he would have been eaten by crabs, sharks, fish etc...Decomp would have sat in so bad there would not have been anything left of the body... No way, No how is the body in PC Kent...



I know, but isn't that composite sketch a little freaky?


----------



## Splittine

tljbabc said:


> I WAS TOLD BY VICTOR AT GULF BREEZE B&T THAT THE GUY WAS FOUND WALKING AROUND IN DOWN TOWN PENSACOLA LAST WEEK AND WAS ARRESTED. THATS WHAT HE SAID THAT THE MAN HAD A FRIEND PICK HIM UP OR SOMETHING TO THAT I WAS JUST TRYING TO CONFIRM IT IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYMORE LETS HEAR IT WILL LOOK ON PNJ TO SEE IF THEY HAVE ANYTHING.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:




Yeah cause that wouldn't be news worthy. Channel 3 would be on that like stink on shit if it was true.


----------



## Bill Me

Posted tonight in Mexican newspaper:

http://www.progresohoy.com/noticias...kent-lee-propietario-del-yate-monkeybar--936/

against Chuburná beaches
Move the yacht "MonkeyB II" to the marina Silcer II in the custody of the Harbor Master
The body is unrecognizable
*The body found at sea would Kent Lee, owner of the yacht "MonkeyB II"*

Home » Police »
The body found by the Navy at sea, would be missing American

0 CommentsToday Thursday, September 22, 2011 09:00 Hrs.
PROGRESS .-- The discovery of a body yesterday in front of Bravo Dzilam coast recorded exactly 21 days after the appearance of a pleasure yacht abandoned off the coast of Puerto Chuburna, so that for some people aware of the issue body could correspond to the owner of the ship. 
Although officials report that the body is decaying and has no facial features because it was eaten by marine life, the body could be the U.S. of Kent Lee, owner of "MonkeyB II". 
This yacht, as we reported exclusively, it is the "MonkeyB II", owned by the American Kent Lee, 41, who sailed from on Saturday August 27 from Little Sabine Bay, Florida, and in that country was reported missing. The yacht was found by two fishermen in Chuburna, abandoned, Aug. 31, four days later, without fuel in their tanks. 
In the U.S., Kent Lee family left for dead and even offered a Mass in his memory. The missing person is a native of Gulf Breeze, a community near Pensacola, Florida. 
Kent Lee, who according to information from the police in his county, had a record for drug possession, but apparently have no connection with her ​​disappearance, as is believed to have thrown from his boat. 
The yacht "MonkeyB II," a Boston Whaler Outrage 320 model, 32 feet long and FL-5961NJ enrollment, remains in custody of the Port Captain in the Navy Pier Silcer II. 
The harbormaster said that until a few days, the yacht has not yet been claimed by relatives of Kent Lee.
There are also reports that the body could correspond to that of a worker lost the platform of Campeche.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I hope its him for his family's s sake, I'm sure that would offer some closure.


----------



## Kenton

I know that the Mexican news outlets are unreliable, but for what reason would the family not claim the vessel? I would think that if they had a memorial service for him already they are assuming he is indeed dead. Would they not make the insurance claim on the boat? And in doing so wouldn't the insurance company persue the vessel to reduce the payback on such a claim. 

Unless the Mexican authorities are holding the vessel for further examination. In which case, why would it matter if the family claimed a vessel that cannot be repossesed due to a criminal investigation?


----------



## dockmaster

How do you know they haven't filed aclaim for the boat? It will take time for the insurance company to arrange shipping of the boat back to the US, or maybe the insurance company will just write the boat off......... or maybe the family doesnt really want the boat, for various reasons.

Rock on
BillD


----------



## markw4321

dockmaster said:


> ......... or maybe the family doesnt really want the boat, for various reasons.
> 
> Rock on
> BillD


Could be - the family may tell the bank holding the note "there's your boat" go claim it.


----------



## Nat

cars trucks and boats that end up in Mexico.......don't ever come back to the USA

there's a fleet of high dollar center consoles down there that were stolen in south Florida and the owners nor the insurance companies can get them back


----------



## chad403

*update*

The news journal states they have found his body down there floating off the coast of mexico. In which he was naked? If it is him

Why was he that far south?
Why was he naked?


----------



## wld1985

Chad its the same area withthin 60 miles that his boat was found, the Paper also said they were not sure its his body..Or the last update I read said that, THey also said it might be the oil rig workers body that is missing from around that area...Who knows how long it will take for DNA and so fourth to come back..They said the face was not in good shape... 
Also that was my thoughts on the boat,family never claimed it due to insurance..Possibly hoping to get insurance money back or they talked to ther lawyer and he said it was'nt worth going after the boat..


----------



## SHO-NUFF

It does not matter what people say. I doubt he or anyone of us would jump off a boat to kill ourselves. Reguardless of how bad our life had became. It would be a slow death, treading water watching your boat leave you, and sea creatures eating you. I, nor most of us would ever have the Balls to do it. He might of went offshore to do some "Thinking" about his situation and fell out of the boat. 
I heard thru a close friend of His, he spent a lot of time way offshore by himself, and considering the boat he had, I would do the same. 
Who knows, or ever will, with the stress of his personal life at the time, could of been a Heart Attack


----------



## grassbed hunter

he is sitting under a palm tree with a cool drink and hot chick. he will turn up soon or later when the heat is off


----------



## gamefisherman

If it is him then he was running away and whatever happened was an accident. My guess is it's not him.


----------



## Bill Me

I guess they got the boat back. Its sitting at Legendary.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Any word on the fella?


----------



## Bill Me

I have not seen a thing. Just stumbled on the boat


----------



## leeprice72

Do you think someone drove it back? Or was it flatbedded?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

leeprice72 said:


> Do you think someone drove it back? Or was it flatbedded?


It was shipped back via trailer...


----------

